# Drop Spreader



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Hello,

I purchased 2 drop spreaders to spread salt on a series of tenant building sidewalks. Problem is the salt granules are too large for the spreader to process. What material has finer granules & is as cost effective & would work in drop spreaders?

Thank You


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Calcuim chloride usually comes in little round pellets. Almost the size of a BB. (Like what you used shoot from your daisy) I used to love my BB gun lol 

It will also provide melting at lower temps. It will cost more than regulat rock salt, but It is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Does Magnesium Chlroride come in small pellets as well or only liquid?


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

*spreaders*

The problem is the spreader you bought, not the material. Take a look www.easternfarmmachinery.com they sell spreaders designed for salt and sand made by a company called hydromann, epoke is another one as well.


----------



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

*the spreader method*

Toby we have been using the drop spreaders on our 2 miles of sidewalks in much the same way. We stopped using salt,calcium and magnesuim because of the destuctive effects it has on many surfaces. It also proved destructive to the spreader. We did experiment with different pins(larger & smaller) to agitate the chemical and let it come out easier. The best product we found that works well in spreaders was superior ice & snow melt.It comes out well and it is heavier than most othe brands so it doesn't shoot out to far and into the grass. It also has a great lasting effect. Sometimes even 12 hours without a retreatment. I found that it was cheaper than almost all the other chemicals out there espoecially when bought in bulk.

Good Luck.....

Hip Hip Hooray The First Snow Event finally Happened....


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

Toby, I have a couple drop spreaders also. I had the same problem you are having. A friend told me to make every other opening larger. This seems to work pretty well. We use Snow Plow ice melt and it flows well. I believe using a drop spreader on side walks is the way to go. seems like you use less material than a broadcast spreader.


----------



## Castle (Jan 26, 2005)

I have tried everything with the inexpensive drop spreader :crying: The problems are many, mostly they are just cheap and refuse to respond in the cold icy conditions. Here is a great oppourtunity for someone to fabricate a spreader similar to the Hydromann but put a price tag of around $400.00 to $500.00 instead of $1000.00, and made in the USA


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

SPYKER makes a good looking spreader with a deflector shield for sidewalks. They are kind of pricey but great quality. We bought 2 Agri-fab with deflectors for quite a bit less, they work great on sidewalks but not the quality of the Spyker.


----------



## FireParm84 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Spreader*

I dont have the experience that most of you have, but i use a stainless LESCO broadcast spreader and it works well. About 350-400 bucks


----------

